# woodville mall opens friday for racing



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*YEP IT'S TIME* yep guys its time for another indoor season and woodville will be open friday , sat , and sun for racing so bring your cars and lets rip up some carpet !!!!!!!!!!!!!! im sure Pat will be on here with some times and it sounds like to me that they will have practice 2 times a week and sunday open time has changed so stay tuned


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

hey guys practices are wed,thurs from4-9 ,starting 9/29 pats computer is down so he couldnt post anything so he asked me to hope to see you guys there


----------



## Midnightflyer (Nov 18, 2009)

Do we have the usual classes for the Saturday Oval? BRP's, 1/18th Late Models, 1/18th Sliders, 1/10th Sliders, and 12th Scale.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

yes same classes as last year but there may be some rule changes so you need to show up to put in what ya think , i know there will be some mod classes as well as novice and the stock classes


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Sorry everyone had a harddrive crash!*

Welcome to the 2010 Indoor season! Here is a flyer for what, when, where...



Hope to see everyone there!


Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, Ohio 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville racing*

Chuck are you ready , lets go get that car ready , its time to see what my new parts are going to do for my car , and lets see if your car can catch mine LOL


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Will be out of town this weekend (Vacation with the wife) but will be there on the 22nd.......:thumbsup: Looking forward getting together with everyone again. Chuck....I'll bring Sara's "new painted LM body" with me. I'll also be there for Oval on the 23rd.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

awsome cant wait to make some trips down


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*what up Mafia boyz*

must be the Mafia boyz are skeeeeeerrred to come out with there cars LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Frightened silly???????????????????*

I hear that those mafia boys know that the Don dude: Pat) will have his Slider out and they don't want to get whacked freak: wrecked) or end up at the bottom of the river.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow lots of fast cars at woodville saturday*

:thumbsup: yep guys there was alot of fast cars at woodville sturday and i might add the 10th scale sprint class looks like it will be big if all guys show up with them, and right now looks like Gene Greer has the car to beat , BUT i have not had my car out yet, im waiting for the cheater to show and then it will be on (chuck) sorry im not pointing any fingers ( chuck ) and i know the mafia :dude: boyz are running chicken right now ,LOL :wave: P.S it sounds like there is more interest in a mod mini sprint class and a mod late model class ;;:::: more to come on that , as i get the info so stay tuned


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hey mafia boyz whats up*

yo mafia dudes are you skeeerrred of Gene and his fast car whats up and yo cheater where ya at and you can leave booty's car at home lol


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hobby stop racing*

wow lots of fun today with a pretty good turn out with lots of close fun racing but we did miss a few guys ( chuck along with someone and her spider lol and not to mention the mafia boyz ) just to name a few , :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Congrats to all the BRP racers that went east to the EEC :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Congrats to all the BRP racers that went east to the EEC :thumbsup:


Thanks Bud. The cars were flawless and handeled like a dream. Wayne, Dave Willey, Rich Mickel and myself had a blast. They also had " *FREE FOOD ".* We need to bring more BRP racers with us next year to the ECC. They have an excellent facility. We would all have a great time! :thumbsup:
Dave Berry


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

When is the big HobbyStop 1/18th race?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> When is the big HobbyStop 1/18th race?


We're all wondering the same thing...........waiting for Pat to get rolling on it. I'll talk to Pat and get back on this thread with his response by tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool - looking forward to racing at HobbyStop and all the BRp racers in Toledo!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

*Mglc*

Talked to Pat last night. He was thinking about having the MGLC sometime in February this year. He said a definate date in Feb. will be posted sometime soon. He didn't want to have it too close to any of the other big micro races already scheduled and he figured that after the On Road Nats are over, being held in March, that it might be too close to the end of the indoor season for racers to want to travel long distances.  More info to follow....
Dave Berry


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Feb is good!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Feb is good!!


Thanks Micro....hopefully everyone else feels the same way you do. :thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

feb is great


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Feb race*

yep gives me time to get the mod's ready :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

*Mglc*

Talked to Pat again yesterday about solidifying a date in Feb for the MGLC.........he said he is still working on it. As soon as he tells me the date, I will post it here.   :woohoo:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*mini glc*

well i hope it is early and not later in the month i have a wedding im in on the 26 i think :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

2/5 and 2/19 are BRP points race dates. I would try to stay away from them to get the most people from Cleveland up to the MGCL


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> 2/5 and 2/19 are BRP points race dates. I would try to stay away from them to get the most people from Cleveland up to the MGCL


Thanks Micro......I'll make sure Pat knows. We most definately will make sure that the MGLC will not be on 2/5 and 2/19.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

We'll be there! Kris and I want to come over to race before then. Any chance of getting some guys together for some 1/18 touring? Doing any off-road this year?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> We'll be there! Kris and I want to come over to race before then. Any chance of getting some guys together for some 1/18 touring? Doing any off-road this year?


Hi Ron.........How are things going? We race every Friday evening On Road and Off Road 1/18th scale only. Doors open at 4pm and Racing starts at 6:30pm. We run 4200 brushless/2cell lipo in the touring class. If you and Kris attend, I'm sure Pat will let you guys run an open class in 1/18th touring. We also set up jumps and run Off Road classes too.....usually 4200 Brushless/ 2cell lipos, 2wd and 4wd. It would be great to have you guys come out. :thumbsup: Sunday is also 1/12th and 1/10th scale On Road. Maybe, if you want, Pat would also let you guys run your Open 1/18th Touring cars in your own class. Saturday is Oval for all classes only. Give Pat a call @ 419-471-1108 (Hobby Store) for more details.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

The Vendetta does not like the 20mm can motors, it is at a huge disadvantage campared to the Xray and Asc. trucks/buggies, when both run the smaller motors. We only ran open in off-road at my track. 
Think Brian would be interested in running open touring with us? Maybe we can drag a couple more guys with us... We can race against each other a little closer to home... Anyone else over there interested in putting a firebreather in you M18 for a change?:thumbsup: If not, I guess I could round up some pink frilley panties, and put one of them 4200 thingies in and run with you Nancys:tongue:!:jest:
Hope things are going well with you Dave, talk to you soon.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

RATFactor said:


> The Vendetta does not like the 20mm can motors, it is at a huge disadvantage campared to the Xray and Asc. trucks/buggies, when both run the smaller motors. We only ran open in off-road at my track.
> Think Brian would be interested in running open touring with us? Maybe we can drag a couple more guys with us... We can race against each other a little closer to home... Anyone else over there interested in putting a firebreather in you M18 for a change?:thumbsup: If not, I guess I could round up some pink frilley panties, and put one of them 4200 thingies in and run with you Nancys:tongue:!:jest:
> Hope things are going well with you Dave, talk to you soon.


*OMG LOL ......Thats too funny!!:lol: *


----------



## Stateline R/C (Apr 2, 2005)

is this near toledo? might have to ck it out


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

its not a bad drive down 108 mile from my place in coldwater great bunch of ppl lots of fun


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*



Stateline R/C said:


> is this near toledo? might have to ck it out


 stateline we have oval on saturdays and that starts at 11:30 and doors open at 9:00 and on sundays they have vta and the gt class and doors open at 10:00 and racing at 12:00 hope that helps


----------



## Stateline R/C (Apr 2, 2005)

i do oval, might have to take a drive sometime thanks


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*stateline*

yo stateline i plan on stopping by your track come this spring to run with you guys ,


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow*

hey cheater i mean Chuck it was great haveing you racing with us, except when you took my TQ away from me  lol but man had alot of fun until my servo took a crap in the main while out in front that sux but that is racing see everyone in 2 weeks for the next points race and i will be ready for you then cheater i mean Chuck lol


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> hey cheater i mean Chuck it was great haveing you racing with us, except when you took my TQ away from me  lol but man had alot of fun until my servo took a crap in the main while out in front that sux but that is racing see everyone in 2 weeks for the next points race and i will be ready for you then cheater i mean Chuck lol


Chuck, I hope you are there too. I will finally be there to run with you guys. Last Sat I shook down my new 1/10th Losi Sprinter ride (or was it the Customworks one)  LOL.....anyway, I had a great time and looking forward to this Sat. I will also have Sara's painted LM body with me. :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow Dave B is going to bring out the new ride*

crap just when i half to work oh well have fun boyz


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> crap just when i half to work oh well have fun boyz


*WHAT???* You will be missed.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville mall*

yes Dave just like you have been missed at woodville for the first few points race's i just hope we get 2 throw outs


----------



## big greg (Oct 19, 2009)

we should get a class of 1/24 losi sct's going, i just made mine brushless and its a blast


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*new class*

im sure if you bring it out and play that it could start some interest , and who knows from there , are you running oval or on road


----------



## big greg (Oct 19, 2009)

I dunno what I would run, you guys don't do an off-road thing with jumps and such


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

well i think you need to get the interest up and then go from there as long as there is 3 cars you have a class but sometimes you need for others to see how much fun you are haveing for it to catch on


----------



## big greg (Oct 19, 2009)

yea, i took it to washtenaw last week and people definatly liked it, just a bit small for that track lol


----------



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

*Short Course*



big greg said:


> I dunno what I would run, you guys don't do an off-road thing with jumps and such


We can show up with 3 from the team, and maybe get something going. there has to be some inn the area with slash,strike,sc10's . In 2 weeks time Hillsdale r/c was running A<B>C> mains.anywhere from 20-30 on friday nights. Big,Big draw for them here. Kevin give a holler if you want a ride 1/2 way with us.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*mini glc race*

the buzz around the track is the mini glc race it is said to be held on the 12th of February so get them little guys ready for some awesome racing , im sure Pat will get on here and tell all the specks:thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> the buzz around the track is the mini glc race it is said to be held on the 12th of February so get them little guys ready for some awesome racing , im sure Pat will get on here and tell all the specks:thumbsup:


Hoping Pat lets everyone know soon ......the clocks still ticking and there still isn't any confirmation yet. Lots of talk but nothing yet. I hope there will be a decent turnout. I also hope everyone hasn't made other plans because of this........I guess we'll see. I talked to Pat on Sunday and he said he is still working on it.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*mini glc race*



all4fun said:


> Hoping Pat lets everyone know soon ......the clocks still ticking and there still isn't any confirmation yet. Lots of talk but nothing yet. I hope there will be a decent turnout. I also hope everyone hasn't made other plans because of this........I guess we'll see. I talked to Pat on Sunday and he said he is still working on it.


i agree with you time is running out and hope alot of racer's have not made other plans alllllllllllready , so how is your sprint are you ready and is Brian going to come out and race with us


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi darrel..........all changes have been completed per our discussion on the sprint car and ready to go, except the CVD's. Just need to try it out on the oval. :woohoo: Brian's time has been consumed with projects in his house lately. Racing is the last thing on his mind for now. I've also been helping him with drywall work. I'll be back at the Toledo track this Sunday, the 2nd. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*mini glc race*

whatsup Pat any word on the mini glc race yet would like to make plans asap :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*mini glc race*

Happy New Year to all woodville racer's


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find some Fucking Mini-Z racers by Kyosho?


----------

